# Rusting in floor boards



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

So in this process of swapping my engine and trans I also went after a very smelly interior(old musty barn smell) and tore out the carpet and padding to discover the pics you see here. The trans tunnel is the worst the other two spots as you can tell are by the doors just ahead of the seat belt bolt attachment points. I've never done panel patching or anything and do not own a welder nor know how to use one really. Thoughts on how bad these spots are? I believe the output shaft seal on the trans has been leaking for years cause there is quite the spray under there and could have caused the trans tunnel one. This scares me so thoughts would be appreciated. I did NOT expect cracks like this and my wife will freak out if I show her these. (I can't believe my kids rode in that car!) sorta freak out haha


----------



## Tempestuous67 (Dec 31, 2015)

You would be surprised how much the floor can support, even rusty. Haven't you ever pop riveted in an old stop sign to keep your shoes from dragging back in the day? You will need to scrape/grind/blast away the scale to see how bad it really is, most of the time its worse than you thought.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

This is going to be discouraging. Your floors don't look very good. First pull up all the sound deadener and get the floor completely uncovered so you can see the extent of the rot. It may or may not have rotted the floor braces, but you won't know until you get the floor stripped and you also need to look under neath at your braces.

That said, you have options from patching to floor panel replacement. You will have some work ahead of you, but the good news is that you can get replacement panels or get something fabbed up. 

So get the floor stripped clean and shoot a few more pics.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Agree, get it all cleared so you can better evaluate.

The cracks as your referring are scale as those areas are thicker and flaking due to water/moisture penetration within the underside supports.
Regrettably this is not a good thing as it likely means the support braces are also in need of repair/replacement.

The second image looks to show a previous repair, so someone's been in there before.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a similar situation and am thinking of replacing the entire floor pan. has anyone used the floor pans sold by Ames? any input would be appreciated.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

deanhickey said:


> I have a similar situation and am thinking of replacing the entire floor pan. has anyone used the floor pans sold by Ames? any input would be appreciated.


Ames quality is very good. They stand behind product and have very good Cutomer service. I see you live in Maine? You can save money by picking up at vendor or shipping as you are close (picking up might save you close to 100 dollars). Best luck Doug


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

dd68gto said:


> Ames quality is very good. They stand behind product and have very good Cutomer service. I see you live in Maine? You can save money by picking up at vendor or shipping as you are close (picking up might save you close to 100 dollars). Best luck Doug


Thanks Doug, have you ever heard of Greg's restoration in Rutland Ma., I am looking for a good restoration shop in the New England area.
Thanks again,
Dean


----------

